
AI Scientist Andrew Ng urges all countries to develop strategies like Beijing's - baylearn
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/China-tech/AI-world-has-room-for-both-US-and-China-ex-Google-and-Baidu-insider
======
bernierocks
AI technology has spread very fast in China because there is no regard for
health, safety, or privacy.

A good analogy would be the ability for a company to make a very fuel
efficient car in record time..without having to deal with things like air
bags, safety features, or regulations.

I don't really think we should be using China as an example of anything to
emulate. It's an example of what can happen to our privacy and rights if we
aren't careful.

------
thefj
Does someone understand what's the strategy he's urging to develop? I've read
the article but it's still unclear to me.

 _The U.S. still has the edge in fundamental research, he said, but Chinese
companies have easier access to the consumer market thanks to Beijing 's
national AI strategy, which promotes the spread of the technology._

